# Steel BMX Race Bike



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I want a new BMX race bike. All the framses ive looked at are aluminum. I will settle for an aluminum frame if i have to but i REALLY prefurre a steel one. The only one that i have seen is the S and M race frame. I like it but I want to buy a complat bike.
Any Sugestions??  

If I cant ill go for the Intense Zebra striped race bike. That thing is sick!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

whats wrong with alu, its lighter and stiffer


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Theres a reason why most race bikes are alu

***Double post


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

Another frame only, the FBM Camaro. I picked up an older used one last year and it rides so smooth compared to my p1. It weighs less than 25 lbs with a really heavy build.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

its kinda gonna dule as a jumping bike (kinda)
i have some preconcebved nbotion that it woulnt hold up
ive Dispatched that idea though


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Stats makes a good FRO chromo pro size frame. Weiner bikes are for weiners.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

If you like S&M's check out Fit bikes completes, F-it frames are made by S&M, fyi, their completes are Taiwan made but the geometry is the same.

There are many light cromoly frames being built now for DJing that if you build up with 36h wheels and good parts you'll be around 25lb.

Aluminum bikes are nice but if you have any inkling of wanting to throw pegs on it ever GET Steel!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

wanna steel race bike. all u need is the Standard 125R.

Head Tube Traditional 1 1/8" 
Down Tube Diameter 1.5" 
Top Tube Diameter 1.25" 
Bottom bracket Type Euro 
Seat Tube Size 27.0 Externally butted 
Seat Stay O.D. 3/4" 
Chain Stay O.D. Tapered 7/8" to 3/4" 
Brake Mount Location Canti on Seat Stays 
Head Angle 74.5 
Seat Tube Angle 71.0 
Rear End Length-Slammed
14.40 to Center of Dropout 
Top Tube Lengths 20, 20.5, 21, 21.5 
Bottom Bracket Height 11 5/8" 
Drop Out Thickness 1/8" 
Axle Slot Size 3/8" (10mm) 
Gyro Tabs no 
Weight 4lbs, 2oz.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> Theres a reason why most race bikes are alu
> 
> ***Double post


 That being the cost of steel and the look you can achieve with it....

Everyone seems to have mis-conceptions about why most bikes are alum. vs. steel. the pricing of tubing is quite extreme when comparing that of aluminum to quality steel.... With aluminum, companies are able to make crazy bends and have sleek looking hydroformed tubing as well... Steel would be incredibly pricy and difficult to even come close to some of the current bike designs.

It could go on and on, but it would take too much time, and too many people who think they know, would be persistant on thinking they were right. It comes down to the fact that the two have their differences, but all in all, anyone (those being people who have experienced both) will tell you that steel is real!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I have no clue bout bmx typa stuff but yeah you could also get a normal dirt/street/vert bmx maybe then convert what ever you need specifically for racing and buy the stuff and go racin you know what I mean, it's not like theres gonna be a HUGE difference between a dirt bike and race bike...enjoy!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Steel would be incredibly pricy and difficult to even come close to some of the current bike designs.


lol , imagine a scott voltage made of steel, that would be heavy and expensive and stupid...


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> whats wrong with alu, its lighter and stiffer


technically, steel is a stiffer material. aluminum bikes achieve higher stiffness through thicker and larger tubing design. aluminum frames need the extra material to equal the stiffness and strength of steel. more expensive butted steel tubing can create frames that approach or equal the low weight of aluminum, and while the thin tubes may flex a little more than thickass aluminum tubes, you can get away with it because of steel's superior fatigue strength. steel is fo real. second everything that A Grove said.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> lol , imagine a scott voltage made of steel, that would be heavy and expensive and stupid...


Did you bother to even read my post  the part of hydroformed tubing ring a bell? And you do realize that there are difference thicknesses to a tubeset? *d_m_b* knows whats up.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

S&M has a bmx chromo racing framing
cant remember the name of it i just remember its pretty expensive


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

gerry agent?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> gerry agent?


Yo mean Free Agent

oh ya on the intense web sight there is the pro xl and the expert xl.
it seemsthat the only difference ist he size. am i correct. Which would be right for a 5 9 guy?


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

i raced a redline expert for so long it was aluminum. never failed me. i regret selling it.. sold it on ebay


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats why i made the joke about having a Scott voltage made of steel.....

It was meant to say that if you made that same frame with the same thickness it would be heavy and expensive.....


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

And i know that COULDNT BE DONE EASILY because of the way the tubes in the voltage are made, could not be achieved with steel.... 

Notice why i Said "imagine"


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> And i know thats not possible because of the way the tubes in the voltage are made, could not be achieved with steel....
> 
> Notice why i Said "imagine"


You dont know much then. The Tubes could be custom drawn, but it wouldn't be worth the price.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

A Grove said:


> The Tubes could be custom drawn, but it wouldn't be worth the price.


Thats precisely what i said i was implying in my first post 

Although if im arguing with you i might as well just quit it before i loose tons of e - respect


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> Thats precisely what i said i was implying in my first post
> 
> Although if im arguing with you i might as well just quit it before i loose tons of e - respect


Thats not at all what you said in your post, you said "And i know thats not possible because of the way the tubes in the voltage are made, could not be achieved with steel.... "whenever it could actually be done.

I'm done, you'll just say thats what you were "implying" anyhow.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What the hell guys, isn't this supposed to be the friendliest place on the intarweb?


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> What the hell guys, isn't this supposed to be the friendliest place on the intarweb?


So far IMHO, not unless you have a post count that's in the 10's of thousands.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ROFLCOPTER, all in good fun


----------

